# PDOGGY!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

We had an outrageous claim the other day of a 20" pygo and I want to see it bad!!!!! If this guy would just borrow a camera from one of his "college coeds" this could all be settled. Does anyone else want to see this fish?????????


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Why the tone? if the guy has a 20" pygo good for him , no point talking down to him for claiming this? 
maby im interpetating you wrong .. but please correct me if do
i would love to the se the 20" Pygo though.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Its just what makes fishguy feel good inside you should read the PM he sent me, A real tough guy(jerk)!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im pretty sure that the guy will show the fish when he gets a chance, after the heat he got in the other thread. im sure he wants to either prove everyone wrong.
or the fish doesnt exist, and he wants it to go away. I have my doubts, but who am I.

i dont see the need for this thread though, just PM him and ask him to show the fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> Its just what makes fishguy feel good inside you should read the PM he sent me, A real tough guy(jerk)!


I'm sorry he feels this way(if the pm is as said to be)-The community as a whole does not----

But as you can also see,If one makes a claim like this the community wants proof of this claim also--Not everyday one gets to see a specimen like it(if exists)...No one is really trying to belittle you or make you feel bad-It's just there way of trying to pressure you into it I guess (as far as the other thread goes)....A few people get out of line-But honestly we try the best we can to keep it under wraps and things civil....

Hope you get a cam soon though....


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

The community as a whole can speak for themselves! I can also, if people want to send me nasty pm's for no reason at all, I call that a jerk to say the least. When I provide a pic I provide a pic and no pressure is going to change that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

They did in the last thread-
I was just pointing it out man------

I wasn't speaking for the community-They will give their input where they see fit-I know this.....

N e how have a nice day/evening......


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha well played AK, personally i think its just a bid for attention, but feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dude, peopel shoudl just leave this guy/girl alone. IF they have a 20"plus pygo, good for them....

I would love to see those pics but I guess just have to wait....


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

check this guy out. largest piraya i have ever seen
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171572


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

just let it go people...there are never going to be any pictures because the fish doesnt exist. he said he has a 20" (not counting tail) pygo that is NOT a piraya.....no frickin way. let it go, its never going to happen


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BlackLabel said:


> just let it go people...there are never going to be any pictures because the fish doesnt exist. he said he has a 20" (not counting tail) pygo that is NOT a piraya.....no frickin way. let it go, its never going to happen


I agree, I think he's just trying to get people all worked up and for what? A 20" pygo that almost certainly doesn't exist. He's getting what he wants!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

One good thing coming out of these threads...the Big Frank is getting some more love. That is one amazing piraya!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> One good thing coming out of these threads...the Big Frank is getting some more love. That is one amazing piraya!


haha, amen to that brother. i think there are some members here that would pay monthly fees for a 24/7 live webcam on that tank


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> One good thing coming out of these threads...the Big Frank is getting some more love. That is one amazing piraya!


haha, amen to that brother. i think there are some members here that would pay monthly fees for a 24/7 live webcam on that tank
[/quote]

idk about paying for it lol but i'd watch it. i have a feeling this guy does have a big fish. i just want to see a pic of it. hell i want to see a pic of any really big piranha. there are a lot of bigger piranhas, but not a lot of monsters. i would say 17 inch plus pygo is incredible. and 18 inch plus rhom is nuts too. i wish there were more franks.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Look man, forget this political stuff. If you make a claim, back it up.

How hard could it be to just take a picture of you fish? even cell phones have cameras.

Call me rude or whatever you like but I don't buy for a sec that this guy(or gal) has a 20" Piranha. As a matter of fact, I don't believe he has a Piranha period.

I'm with the thread starter, where is the fish?

Hater


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you have access to a computer there is no way you can't find access to a camera somehow.

PDOGGY just wanted attention and it seems like everyone is giving it to him.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You people crack me up. You know damn well if he posts a picture of a piranha that isnt laying next to a ruler you will all be bitching again about it not being proof. You cant win on this forum without having a picture of a fish....laying next to a ruler that is perfectly aligned so there can be zero doubt.

So basically...I wouldnt post sh*t if I was him....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

This thread is just like the threads that "RB32" made. Showed us his Ugly Fat Obeasted Pygo just to get attentioned. But will not explain what he fed it and such nor will he measure it. I got a feeling this guy is the son of RB32... lol j/k

Back up your pictures! I am still waiting after I called your other thread " Straight Bullshit".


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

damn i wanna se RB32`s piranhas , tryed to find but i guess hes removed the pictures


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I can understand the whole camera deal and being in college not having money to fix that part... been there done that years ago. As far as a camera phone... well maybe a couple years ago that would cost a great deal but now it seems like everyone has one but maybe he doesnt have a camera phone. Hell I didn't til last year believe it or not. BUT, how about a good ol fashion 35 mm disposable camera? Works for me. I fish nearly 200 days a year and you bet you bottom dollar i have a (most likely there's always a couple because SOMEONE out there always is gonna be a disbeliever until you cough up pictures so best way to do it, even if pictures arent as great as digital cameras, I always have proof to back my catches up) disposable somewhere in the car, boat, whatever. cost 7 or 8 bucks. can develop film in less than an hour for maybe 8 bucks. Being in college, you can have pictures of your "20 inch piraya" and use the rest to shoot pictures at a party or whatever. You get pictures to hang up your apt, everyone here at fury gets to see a 20 inch piraya. Seems like a fair way to settle this once and for all- Hope to see the fish-
Al


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i would show my 20" anything lol







( had a couple beers to many now  )


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> You people crack me up. You know damn well if he posts a picture of a piranha that isnt laying next to a ruler you will all be bitching again about it not being proof. You cant win on this forum without having a picture of a fish....laying next to a ruler that is perfectly aligned so there can be zero doubt.
> 
> So basically...I wouldnt post sh*t if I was him....


Where is the crack up Jeff? The guy has claimed he has a 20" pygo and then fails to at least show a pic of this gigantic fish.

You don't need a ruler to realize that Frankystein(Als Piraya) is a huge fish.

So he is not posting a pic because he doesn't have a camera, he is not posting a pic because he simply doesn't have the fish.

RB_32 made the claim but he atleast did back his claim up and after that, no one questioned the size of his fish.

Hater


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

was the other thread deleted?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, but it was closed.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Nope, but it was closed.


oh i see...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

n0bie said:


> damn i wanna se RB32`s piranhas , tryed to find but i guess hes removed the pictures


no you dont, it was obese as hell, like a little balloon.
it was pretty big though, and im with hater, at least he posted pictures.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> > You people crack me up. You know damn well if he posts a picture of a piranha that isnt laying next to a ruler you will all be bitching again about it not being proof. You cant win on this forum without having a picture of a fish....laying next to a ruler that is perfectly aligned so there can be zero doubt.
> >
> > So basically...I wouldnt post sh*t if I was him....
> 
> ...


So what? Is that now the standard that anytime you claim to have a large fish you need to show a picture? So I am not allowed to say I have a large rhom without showing a picture of the fish?


> You don't need a ruler to realize that Frankystein(Als Piraya) is a huge fish.


If Alex said he had a 20" piraya...I dont need to see a picture to believe it.


> So he is not posting a pic because he doesn't have a camera, he is not posting a pic because he simply doesn't have the fish.


How do you know this...and why does it matter? Just because Al has shown a picture of his fish...does that mean it is the only large piraya in captivity?


> RB_32 made the claim but he atleast did back his claim up and after that, no one questioned the size of his fish.


He didnt back up sh*t...he showed fat ass fish that he claimed were a certain size. I can post a picture of a irritans and claim it is 12"...without something to base that measurement by....it means nothing.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the fact that PDOGGY claims to have not a 20" plus piraya but a pygo that is twenty plus inches should warrent some pics with some sort of measuring involved even if it's not 100% accurate. People that make outrageous claims should be prepared to present their proof, it's not like we're talking about a piraya or rhom because that is possable, rare but possable in the aquarium but even in the wild caribas, natts and terns never reach 20"+ sizes and if so that would be an extremely rare case.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> So what? Is that now the standard that anytime you claim to have a large fish you need to show a picture? So I am not allowed to say I have a large rhom without showing a picture of the fish?


Claiming you have a large fish is fine with, I myself have large fishes. Claiming you owna 20" pygo that is not a Piraya, warrants some proof. At leasta pic.



> If Alex said he had a 20" piraya...I dont need to see a picture to believe it.


That is good for you, that you don't need to see a picture but I do. I like to see evidence to whatever any poster is claiming and a pictures speaks 1000 words.



> How do you know this...and why does it matter? Just because Al has shown a picture of his fish...does that mean it is the only large piraya in captivity?


Because if I had a 20" pygo, the first thing I would do is post a picture or something that would back up my claim.

Als shows pictures of his fish because he has it, PDOGGY doesn't because he dont. I don't buy this bs that he can't get a hold of a camera.



> He didnt back up sh*t...he showed fat ass fish that he claimed were a certain size. I can post a picture of a irritans and claim it is 12"...without something to base that measurement by....it means nothing.


He took his fish out of his tank, put a rules next to it and back his claim up. His fish was obesse, discusting and nothing i would ever want to own but it was what he said it was, a 13-14" Red Belly.

No one, and I mean, no one question the size of his fish after he posted those pics.

We are not asking the guy for the end of the world but if he claims to have a 20" pygo, then show it. Put up or shut up.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> He took his fish out of his tank, put a rules next to it and back his claim up. His fish was obesse, discusting and nothing i would ever want to own but it was what he said it was, a 13-14" Red Belly.
> 
> No one, and I mean, no one question the size of his fish after he posted those pics.
> 
> ...


I dont remember seeing a picture of a fish next to a ruler that backed up any of this claims....link









Anyways....I dont see why you guys care so much. Does he have this fish? It wont affect my life either way....so I really dont care. I would like to see a picture of the fish....but not because I need some proof....I would just like to see a pic of a pygo that size. People get so worked up over this topic and I just dont get it. Now if I were in the process of buying the fish...then I would want to see proof...but other then that....why get pissy?

And believe me...I have purchased enough fish to know there are not many people on this site who have fish that measure up to their reported size.......


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

this topic needs to be


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think you should make a account here, then within your first few posting.. claims to have a 20'' + Pygo other than a Piraya. It's not the first time it happened and not the 2nd time also. Back up your pictures and everyone will be owned as even with me. No one is getting pissy about it, we as Piranha owners just happened to love to see a 20'' + Pygo that existed in home aquariums environment. 
As for the 20'' + Piraya that Als has, I'm satisfied knowing that I've seen a few pictures of it and it looks great.

As far as claming he has 20'' + Pygo that's not a Piraya. This is the biggest RB I've seen so far in aquarium. By the looks of phsyical appearance and shape, you can tell this one is big one. That's all you have to do, post a few pictures of it and your off the hook!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one sweet looking redbelly, nice coloring too!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

By the fact structure appearance, I believed is pretty huge. Not as big as 20''. Over the past years and the hundreds of Reds I've own, this one looks to be somewhere between the 12-16 mark. I could be a little off. But none the less, it's the biggest I've seen kept in aquarium. Oh yeah, It's not my so just wanted to state that before people get confused.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Must be a huge tank because it's not the only one in there, the others look fully mature too.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

You may have seen this video of a 20" piranha

Als 20+ inch piranha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I don't think you should make a account here, then within your first few posting.. claims to have a 20'' + Pygo other than a Piraya. It's not the first time it happened and not the 2nd time also. Back up your pictures and everyone will be owned as even with me. No one is getting pissy about it, we as Piranha owners just happened to love to see a 20'' + Pygo that existed in home aquariums environment.
> As for the 20'' + Piraya that Als has, I'm satisfied knowing that I've seen a few pictures of it and it looks great.
> 
> As far as claming he has 20'' + Pygo that's not a Piraya. This is the biggest RB I've seen so far in aquarium. By the looks of phsyical appearance and shape, you can tell this one is big one. That's all you have to do, post a few pictures of it and your off the hook!


This has nothing to do with the species of the fish. People have the same response if someone posts they have a 17" rhom....or if someone said they had an 18" piraya. The problem is that some people on this forum feel they are entitled to be placated with some "Proof". A picture means nothing. That nattereri you posted looks more like 10" to me....but if you want to say it is 16"....fine. Even though that is larger than any recorded nattereri in history.....what do I care. Like I said...if I was planning on buying it then I would want to know for sure....other then that...I dont really care. The fact is that people overstate the size of their fish 90% of the time....and usually overestimate the size by 20% or more. My rhom has been posted about by previous owners at anywhere from 15" to 18"....thats a pretty big difference if you think about it.

My point is simply this....Im not sure why you guys really care. If someone told you they have a BMW....do you say "BS...I need to see pictures before I believe you!"....or do you just roll with it until they shows up in a Pinto?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I understand on all aspect of what you've said after I thought about it for a second. If he does have the huge Pygo, good for him. In my book, he doesn't so I'll just forget he made that claim. We'll it's Friday and this thread is just pointless. Life goes on, forget it people we're not going to get a picture! I'm going to go and have a beer while I watch my shrimp tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just drop it who the F cares...wait obviously a lot of people here....the guy was just getting you all stirred up to be a jerk.

Just leave it alone man.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

this is all speculation. if that guy wanted to know who has the biggest he should have just asked who has the biggest pygo and everyone would have just said frank. end of storry. but he had to say i have the biggest but i cant prove it. then claim poverty and he cant provide a pic. i don't know ANYBODY that doesnt have a digital camera or a camera phone. i mean at this point i cant imagine ever seeing a pic of it. there was a guy a while ago that said he imported a huge rhom 18" or something redic. what happened to that? never saw a fish. i believe that guy did import one that died. and has tried other times. i think it all boils down to if you are going to post a claim that you have the biggest or one of the biggest fish you gotta support that with pics. if you really have it and want to make that claim you should want to show the evidence.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Whos to say he doesnt have it, I posted a video of als 20" piraya, dont know if thats acually 20" but you never know. Im sure there is at least 1 piraya in the world that is 20 inches long (or longer) thats been kept in captivity. Theres probably thousands of people in the world that own pygo piraya.

However, without pictures theres no proof. Maybe for good reasons he doesnt have a camera, it wouldnt be hard to borrow a cellphone w/ a camera though...but I dont see a need to call him a lier or b*tch at him. Maybe hes right?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

word tobiasrieper


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

To me, if he isnt going to show us a pic of his prized fish, he shouldnt have even opened his freakin mouth in the first place. End of story.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I am waiting for the spammers, thats about the most hope I have for this thread.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

so...who's gonna donate a used camera phone to PDOGGY so he can get pics of his fish?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 2 phone cameras, a digi cam thats about 6 years old and a POLOROID CAMERA WITH FILM..they dont make them anymore.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have a digital camera thats 20+ inches long, without the lens


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> i have a digital camera thats 20+ inches long, without the lens


haha, how are you gonna provide proof of that? the camera can't take a picture of itself...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder.....could this guy maybe have a Pacu and be mistaking it for a Pygo? Those things get like 2 feet long when they're full grown, it'd be easy to have one that's 20+ inches.
PDOGGY, c'mon dude, you can get a disposable camera at Walmart for $5.00 and have the photos developed and put on a CD for another $5.00. End the controversy already!!!!!


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

im calling bs


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I found a video...he claims largest Pirahna World Record.
This must be PDOGGY

haha


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

This topic has obviously run its course. PDOGGY if you ever get a pic just post up, otherwise







This


----------

